# 100gallon Fully Planted Low Tech Discus from Cambridge UK : )



## Coops (2 Oct 2016)

*Hello everyone!*

*Having kept fish since I was around 12 I am back after a few years off with the idea to keep discus again- much has changed with stendkers being a real game changer 

Getting caught by the planting bug was not part of the original plan..hence the sand. Have accidentally opted for what I now know to be a low tech setup which I am fully embracing! Some help would be great though. 

So up until yesterday, the tank had 8 angel fish, which were in place to match the bio-load of 3 discus roughly. Removed and replaced with the 3 large Stendker discus with the view to add another 2 or 3 in the next month or two!

The tank was bought second hand and is pretty mint coming with the largest model 800 eheim UV steriliser. Never needed or used one before, but have set it up and algae is after 8 weeks running with a mature filter from the offset, really minimal - I really want to keep it that way.So advice there please!

I plan to grow the floating plants (forget the name) over 80% of the top. I also added more ferns yesterday, the brighter ones. My originals are a deep green, which means something must be right.

Vallis is doing ok...sprouting fresh from base with a bit of browning here or there but its not dying, fresh sprouting, original leaves are looking good on the whole.

That's it for now - any help and advise would be great! Many thanks.

oh and tanks at 28C*

*



Final full tank shot:*

[Replace this text with image, use the "Upload a File" button]


*Title: Low tech Discus tank 100g*

*Dimensions: Juwel 450l 5ft*

*CO2: nope*

*Filtration: Aqua One 1250 series 2*

*Lights: 2 bulbs at the back - front left off*

*Photo Period: roughly 12 hours*

*Fertilisation: TNC complete weekly, top up after water change(15% every 3 days approx)*

*Substrate:  boring ol'sand*

*Hardscape: redmoor root and mini rock*

*Flora: Various low light plants, java, anubis, cryps, vallis - lots of fast growing floating salvinia. Two Nymphaea Stellata bulbs, just sprouted*

*Fauna: 3 adult discus to start, 30 rummy nose, 4 corys, 4 baby bristlenose, 3 small flying fox, 1 juvie whiptail*


----------



## Manisha (3 Oct 2016)

Very nice tank ☺ If you post a photo of your floating plants I'm sure someone could help with identifying them for you?


----------



## Mark Allen (3 Oct 2016)

Nice setup, fish look great!


----------



## Coops (3 Oct 2016)

Thanks! I will get a pic of the floaters for you ; ) 
Does anyone see any problems with weekly dosing of TNC Complete and discus?


----------



## sgdiscus (21 Oct 2016)

Nice! It would be great if you could share your observations on how are the cryps adapting to the sand substrate. I tried tiger lotus in sand substrate. Despite the root tabs, they don't do well. So now I am thinking of cryps.


----------



## themodernchap (8 Jan 2017)

I tried crypts in sand once and never had much success. They just sort of dissolved at the stem eventually.

Great looking tank!


----------



## Shane Puthuparambil (8 Jan 2017)

Crypts are heavy root feeders.


----------



## KipperSarnie (8 Jan 2017)

Lighting:
Not sure your getting the best from your fish if they're back lit.
On my display tank I have a small LED strip fitted to the front glass, you can't see it but it really makes My fish 'Pop" especially the Discus & Rummynose.


----------



## Courtneybst (8 Jan 2017)

KipperSarnie said:


> Lighting:
> Not sure your getting the best from your fish if they're back lit.
> On my display tank I have a small LED strip fitted to the front glass, you can't see it but it really makes My fish 'Pop" especially the Discus & Rummynose.


What colour strip do you use? 

And do you use one that's powered by the mains? 

Cheers 

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## KipperSarnie (8 Jan 2017)

The LED is white
The blue LED's for me look artificial, sort of Neon effect, perhaps I should have used a different term than "Pop" but the white light just brightens the fish rather then them being in shadow.
The tank is a Trigon 350 corner unit with a curved front & initially with the T5's there was about 30cm of unlit water at the front where my Fish were back lit.
One word of warning if the floating plant collects at the front of the tank due to water movement the effect of the light on the fish is somewhat reduced.

I'm using an Interpet 36cm Single bright white.  12v & submersible, under £20 Amazon & cheaper elsewhere.it sits inside the tank hidden behind the front trim.


----------



## Parablennius (19 Jan 2017)

KipperSarnie said:


> Lighting:
> Not sure your getting the best from your fish if they're back lit.
> On my display tank I have a small LED strip fitted to the front glass, you can't see it but it really makes My fish 'Pop" especially the Discus & Rummynose.





KipperSarnie said:


> The LED is white
> The blue LED's for me look artificial, sort of Neon effect, perhaps I should have used a different term than "Pop" but the white light just brightens the fish rather then them being in shadow.
> The tank is a Trigon 350 corner unit with a curved front & initially with the T5's there was about 30cm of unlit water at the front where my Fish were back lit.
> One word of warning if the floating plant collects at the front of the tank due to water movement the effect of the light on the fish is somewhat reduced.
> ...



Thanks for posting this KipperSarnie.
I remember now, we used to place flourescent tubes at the front of the tank to light the fish from the viewing side. My home-made LED luminaire is placed centrally, so the fish near the front look washed out. I have some damp-proof, dimmable RGB flexi strip here left over from a kitchen project which I should be able to dim with the TC420, so you know what I'm doing today!
cheers


----------

